# CicLAvia 2010



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Anyone participate? I have to say, the turnout was about 10x what I thought there would be. It was a huge success, as far as turnout, cooperation with traffic and police staff, and course selection. Looking forward to more car-free Sundays.

L.A. Times

Official Site


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

There is was laying in bed watching the Cyclavia on the morning news. Too hot! so I go out to get a jelly doughnut. My cell rings, "hey uncle Wayne i'm at the Cyclavia and there are thousands you should come out!" yep I got up and met my newphew a Beverly Blvd. near home. you probably saw him in a bright green 7 Eleven vintage jersey. we rode together back to Boyle Heights. I'm glad he got me out of bed. the City was fun to ride with all the streets closed down to cars. Much fun to see the different neighborhoods. ghetto to ghetto heh!

some riders were annoying, skidding in front and such. you know who they are! heh!
over all great time. I saw a lot of steelies out there. I'm glad I left the carbon wonder bike at home and rode my steely. I saw a couple of really sweet track bike fixies. Hmm should I???...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I was so utterly clueless about CicLAvia that it took a fellow cyclist to tell me about it on his way home late-afternoon! I would've gladly dragged out my vintage steed together with my kids for a slowpoke ride.

Next year, Hollyweird, start your thread BEFORE the event.


----------

